# F&S Metal Works Shop Log (PM-1054TV)



## sr71xjet (Jan 13, 2022)

Well, its finally hear.  The PM-1054TV is in the shop.  Ordered on September 3 and after sitting off the coast for longer than we would have liked, it made it to PM and we received it on January 3.


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 13, 2022)

This thing is a beast.  Good Lord.  Hope the Harbor Freight Gantry will lift it LOL.


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 13, 2022)

Well, the HF Gantry worked just fine.  Now to get it cleaned up and start putting on the options.  Had PM install the DRO.  We will install the x,y, and z power feeds.


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 13, 2022)

So my son is wanting to do this for a career and we are all new at this.  Going to need lots of help in this endeavor.  Looks like we have come to the right place for this new adventure.  Plus I get to play with the new equip......LOL


----------



## NC Rick (Jan 13, 2022)

Congratulations on the new machine!  It looks nice.  Did you lift it with the head rotated down?  In the photos it looked like you may have put the head up before the lift.  If that was the case, remember for future that those machines can be top heavy when the head is up.  i saw a guy break the “toe” off a Bridgeport when it tipped forward.  You will have fun with that!


----------



## Cletus (Jan 13, 2022)

Congratulations, and welcome to the rabbit hole!    ......that's a truly beautiful machine!


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 13, 2022)

NC Rick said:


> Congratulations on the new machine!  It looks nice.  Did you lift it with the head rotated down?  In the photos it looked like you may have put the head up before the lift.  If that was the case, remember for future that those machines can be top heavy when the head is up.  i saw a guy break the “toe” off a Bridgeport when it tipped forward.  You will have fun with that!


Thanks,  I hope we will.  Looking forward to learning all about it.


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 14, 2022)

Well, made some good progress.  Got the x y and z power feeds installed.  Installed the unisorb adjustable feet and set unit in place hopefully only this one time.  Cafeteria trays came in and i cant remember where i saw them, but it looked like a good idea.  Also got the "Gavintoobe clone" accessory arm built and installed.  Now got to work on what to put on it.  Electrical box (4 plug) and 220 added to back of the mill.  Just 
got to do a little painting on the arm and elec cover.


----------



## zjtr10 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## zjtr10 (Jan 14, 2022)

Everything’s looking good here’s a few tips that I made on my 1054

1. go ahead and add that second four hole receptacle you’ll need it.

2. add two more handles to your quill handle.

3. did they not supply you a collet holder under the DRO read out?


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 14, 2022)

zjtr10 said:


> Everything’s looking good here’s a few tips that I made on my 1054
> 
> 1. go ahead and add that second four hole receptacle you’ll need it.
> 
> ...


3.  No they did not.  Was it suppose to be? Guess ill have to make one on the plasma table.


----------



## zjtr10 (Jan 14, 2022)

My machine is four years old and I received one with the machine but I also bought the Collett set at the same time to get free shipping with the machine.

So I don’t know if it came with the machine or if it came with collect set.
But I do know it came from quality machine tools


----------



## zjtr10 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## zjtr10 (Jan 14, 2022)

4. I added a brake lever extension.

5. Check YouTube on how to use the China freight 3/8 air ratchet to tighten and loosen your collets. 

6. i’m anal retentive enough I had to change all the black knobs to match the on off switch


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 14, 2022)

zjtr10 said:


> My machine is four years old and I received one with the machine but I also bought the Collett set at the same time to get free shipping with the machine.
> 
> So I don’t know if it came with the machine or if it came with collect set.
> But I do know it came from quality machine tools


I bought an 8 ultraprecision collet set.  It was not with that or the Machine.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 14, 2022)

sr71xjet said:


> Well, the HF Gantry worked just fine.  Now to get it cleaned up and start putting on the options.  Had PM install the DRO.  We will install the x,y, and z power feeds.


How can we tell.. . no pics of it hanging there   
.
.
.
NICE.. so clean.. can't wait for you to dirty her up.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 14, 2022)

NC Rick said:


> Congratulations on the new machine!  It looks nice.  Did you lift it with the head rotated down?  In the photos it looked like you may have put the head up before the lift.  If that was the case, remember for future that those machines can be top heavy when the head is up.  i saw a guy break the “toe” off a Bridgeport when it tipped forward.  You will have fun with that!


But he lifted it probably with the lifting ring on top, so  it's not top heavy, it's bottom heavy, as the weight is below the lift ring.
but yea, if he slid it around.. you are correct.


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 14, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> How can we tell.. . no pics of it hanging there
> .
> .
> .
> NICE.. so clean.. can't wait for you to dirty her up.


yeah, we are looking forward to getting it dirty.  I just hate having to clean all that shipping preservative on equipment like this.  its a pain.


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 14, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> But he lifted it probably with the lifting ring on top, so  it's not top heavy, it's bottom heavy, as the weight is below the lift ring.
> but yea, if he slid it around.. you are correct.


Everything worked fine with the lifting ring.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 14, 2022)

zjtr10 said:


> View attachment 392218


what's your warning sign say?


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 14, 2022)

sr71xjet said:


> Well, made some good progress.  Got the x y and z power feeds installed.  Installed the unisorb adjustable feet and set unit in place hopefully only this one time.  Cafeteria trays came in and i cant remember where i saw them, but it looked like a good idea.  Also got the "Gavintoobe clone" accessory arm built and installed.  Now got to work on what to put on it.  Electrical box (4 plug) and 220 added to back of the mill.  Just
> got to do a little painting on the arm and elec cover.
> 
> View attachment 392208
> ...


what are those trays from? I like them.


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 14, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> what are those trays from? I like them.


They are just good ol fashion lunch cafateria trays probably used in schools.   I got them for 20 bucks(set of 6) from etsy of all places.  Used of course.  I saw them on ebay as well i believe.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 14, 2022)

sr71xjet said:


> They are just good ol fashion lunch cafateria trays probably used in schools.   I got them for 20 bucks(set of 6) from etsy of all places.  Used of course.  I saw them on ebay as well i believe.


those are better than most all the others. The sections are perfect. long, big, and 2 small ...

wow: just created a run on them.


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 14, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> those are better than most all the others. The sections are perfect. long, big, and 2 small ...
> 
> wow: just created a run on them.








						Tupperware Serving Lunch Trays Childcare - Etsy
					

This is a nice collection of six Tupperware lunch trays. These are in a beige color and have four divided sections. These would be perfect for a homeschool, childcare, preschool setting.  This listing is for a set of 6 trays. These are in very nice condition with only a few signs of wear. One tray




					www.etsy.com
				




Better hurry.......


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 15, 2022)

sr71xjet said:


> Well, made some good progress.  Got the x y and z power feeds installed.  Installed the unisorb adjustable feet and set unit in place hopefully only this one time.  Cafeteria trays came in and i cant remember where i saw them, but it looked like a good idea.  Also got the "Gavintoobe clone" accessory arm built and installed.  Now got to work on what to put on it.  Electrical box (4 plug) and 220 added to back of the mill.  Just
> got to do a little painting on the arm and elec cover.


It's looking great.  What are your plans for air, PDB, and coolant?


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 15, 2022)

davidpbest said:


> It's looking great.  What are your plans for air, PDB, and coolant?
> 
> View attachment 392258


Funny u mention that. I ordered the pdb and cooling system from PM last week. Supposed to be here today.  Thats a nice set up u have there. Can u send me more pics of it.


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 15, 2022)

zjtr10 said:


> Everything’s looking good here’s a few tips that I made on my 1054
> 
> 1. go ahead and add that second four hole receptacle you’ll need it.
> 
> ...


Your right.  I need more receptacles!!! LOL


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 15, 2022)

sr71xjet said:


> Your right.  I need more receptacles!!! LOL


I would put a surge protector on for the DRO. I use one on mine. 
I don't know about the feeds, I think they could benefit by being protected too.


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 15, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I would put a surge protector on for the DRO. I use one on mine.
> I don't know about the feeds, I think they could benefit by being protected too.


Yup, you are right.  I need to do that.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 15, 2022)

sr71xjet said:


> Funny u mention that. I ordered the pdb and cooling system from PM last week. Supposed to be here today.  Thats a nice set up u have there. Can u send me more pics of it.


Sure, what do you want photos of?  My build logs are here.   https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidpbest/albums


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 15, 2022)

davidpbest said:


> Sure, what do you want photos of?  My build logs are here.   https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidpbest/albums


That's perfect.  Ill check your site out.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 15, 2022)

sr71xjet said:


> That's perfect.  Ill check your site out.


He's really got some nice stuff going on there. David seems like a perfectionist, very impressive.


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 15, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> He's really got some nice stuff going on there. David seems like a perfectionist, very impressive.


I agree.  I was just looking at his site.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2022)

Check out this Quill handle its awesome
Twin-Grip QUILL Feed Handle - ACER, Alliant, Sharp 2HP, SWI TRAK DPM https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007K95SN...t_i_4D3G4QRT6M2KX45DG3F0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 16, 2022)

Power draw bar came in and we got it installed.  I can see why this is a must.   So nice.


----------



## akjeff (Jan 16, 2022)

Doing a great job kitting out that mill !  Really impressed with the prepping, skidding, and crating that machine.


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 16, 2022)

akjeff said:


> Doing a great job kitting out that mill !  Really impressed with the prepping, skidding, and crating that machine.


Hey Thanks.  My son and I are doing what we can.  Want to get off to a good start.  

Wasilla Alaska.  Ive been there many times........


----------



## akjeff (Jan 16, 2022)

sr71xjet said:


> Hey Thanks.  My son and I are doing what we can.  Want to get off to a good start.
> 
> Wasilla Alaska.  Ive been there many times........


Well, I'd say you're off to a great start!

Small world on the Wasilla thing.


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 16, 2022)

akjeff said:


> Well, I'd say you're off to a great start!
> 
> Small world on the Wasilla thing.


Yes it is a small world.


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 17, 2022)

Well, got out the ol'3d printer today and made a tool holder for the mill.  As more tools come I can add another one on the back side to this one.


----------



## sr71xjet (Feb 2, 2022)

Got the ol 3d printer going and made a DRO extension to get it closer when i need it.


----------



## Cletus (Feb 3, 2022)

Nice, it's strong enough to support that the cantilevered load of the display?
Just ordered me a set of M1 involute Gear cutters, woodruff key cutters, a sine bar and set of gage blocks for my mill.  For the lathe, I ordered a collet chuck and a 26-piece set of ER32 collects.   Now that the mill has virtually paid for itself and is putting bread on the table, I sprung for some goodies.....  the fun continues.  DX6 still in Miami at my forwarders (shipping sucks)


----------



## sr71xjet (Feb 3, 2022)

Yes it is quite strong.  Carbon infused material.  It is a little top heavy due to being attached at the bottom of the DRO but has not been an issue at all so far. Of course, its only been a day.....


----------



## Cletus (Feb 3, 2022)

Very cool, I need to try that filament, was thinking of getting some for some time now


----------



## sr71xjet (Feb 3, 2022)

Cletus said:


> Very cool, I need to try that filament, was thinking of getting some for some time now


Sensitive to temperature.  We are running an ultimaker S5 with the heat management system.


----------



## Cletus (Feb 3, 2022)

I built an "Accessory Bar" for mine from 2' x 2" x 3/16" angle steel, that's bolted via the lifting-ring hole.  Got all sorts of stuff hanging off that thing including the display.


----------



## sr71xjet (Feb 3, 2022)

Cletus said:


> I built an "Accessory Bar" for mine from 2' x 2" x 3/16" angle steel, that's bolted via the lifting-ring hole.  Got all sorts of stuff hanging off that thing including the display.
> 
> View attachment 394915
> View attachment 394916


I kind of did the same thing but nothing on the right side like you did with the DRO.  That's a good idea though.


----------



## Just for fun (Feb 3, 2022)

That's cool guys.  Thanks for all the pro tips!


----------

